# Réseau Macos 9.2 et windows 7



## philoumg (15 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Mon G4 installé avec macos 9.2.2 est connecté au réseau local (hub) et à internet. Mes autres mac en macosX communiquent sans problème avec Windows 7. 
J'ai essayé d'installer pc maclan mais il ne semble pas y a voir de version pour windows7...

Y a t il d'autres options pour communiquer avec windwos7 par le réseau ?

A+
Philippe


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Octobre 2010)

De mémoire, il y avait une application "Mac" qui permettait de se connecter aux réseaux PC, mais je ne me souviens plus du tout de son nom, et en plus, pour la trouver &#8230;*

EDIT : j'ai retrouvé, c'est Dave, ils en parlent ici, ainsi que d'un autre que je ne connaissais pas !


----------



## melaure (20 Octobre 2010)

Oui je l'utilisais quand je basculais d'OS 9.2 à la 10.2 au boulot en 2002


----------

